# The Island (2005)



## Rane Longfox (May 30, 2005)

*The Island*

I saw an advert for this film when I went to see Star Wars Spisode 3 the other day. Now, I'm sure thats an adaptation of a book. I can remember it quite clearly, I've read it recently, but can't honestly remember what book it was. But there was no mention of the book in the advert.

Any ideas? Or was it just a coincedence?


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 31, 2005)

*Re: The Island*

not sure, but it might be good. i think we saw the same commercial


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 31, 2005)

*Re: The Island*

Yes, it does look quite good

Its really bugging me. I've read the back of books of most of the books I've read recently, but can't find anything like it. Can anyone help?


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: The Island*

I'm not sure about the book, but from what I have been able to find on the web, it appears to be a remake of the film _Parts:  The Clonus Horror_.  There is a horror novel that came after Clonus called _The Experiment_ by John Darnton that also has some similarities.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: The Island*

looks like an original film script, just read the film bio,  written by Caspian Tredwell-Owen


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Island*

Ooh, I know what it reminds me of!

One of the sections in "Cloud Atlas". Weird


----------



## daroonK62 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: The Island*

I'm greatly anticipating this movie. Ewan McGregger is one of my favorite actors, and I think this movie will rock.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2005)

I've not seen this, anyone recommend it?

Lincoln Six-Echo (Ewan McGregor) is a resident of a seemingly utopian but contained facility in the mid-21st Century. Like all of the inhabitants of this carefully controlled environment, Lincoln hopes to be chosen to go to "The Island", reportedly the last uncontaminated spot on the planet. But Lincoln soon discovers that everything about his existence is a lie.

If you've seen the trailer then they don't hide the secret very well, so spoiling any hope of a surprise there. It has been compared to 'Logan's Run' for obvious reasons.



> _from Zap2it_
> 
> *Producers reflect on 'Island' failure*
> 
> ...


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 20, 2006)

It was interesting. If you're into this sort of scifi, I'd recommend seeing it. I watched it mostly because I was curious. I thought it was an interesting premise. There were times when it was out in theaters though where I didn't want to see it or didn't really care if I saw it or not. But in the end, I ended up watching it on DVD. 

For some odd reason the only think that sticks out is the way the running sequences were shot and the endings. 

I wouldn't mind handhelds and steadycams, but there were parts where I was thrown. It was used fine, but... I'm not much for the jerkiness in motion. I'm thinking it was handheld, but if it wasn't and it was steadycam... then... nevermind then.  Meh...

The endings... It was alright. It was interesting watching where they took the story and brought up ethics here and there. It gets you thinking a little.

Overall, I thought the movie was alright. If I were to watch it again, it would be for the cinematography opposed to the actual plot and story.


----------



## SFAM (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, its interesting that the producers thought the issue was the name being bad and not say, the insanely over the top product placement or the truly incoherent and problematic narrative.  The crazed product placement was the talk du jour the weekend of its release - most thought they were paying to watch a bunch of commercials (myself included).  While many of the visuals were interesting, there were so many basic problems with the narrative that one couldn't help but leave with the impression that the Island represents most of the shallow worst that Hollywood has to offer.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 19, 2006)

Yes, it was good. Lots of action, stayed with you.  Surprisingly so, really.  God! I'd forgotten about the advertisement thingies.


----------



## Dave (Sep 30, 2006)

SFAM said:
			
		

> Wow, its interesting that the producers thought the issue was the name being bad and not say, the insanely over the top product placement or the truly incoherent and problematic narrative.


I just saw this on DVD (never made it to the cinema) and agree. Also that they seemed to think it was an issue that McGregor and Johansson were not big enough stars to carry it. It was an okay film, if they spent too much on it that is their problem. Probably a result of it being overly long.

Few actors could act to themselves like McGregor did and there was a good supporting cast with Sean Bean and Ethan Phillips.

I do have a problem with cloning stories where there is accelerated growth and memory transplants. The product placement and the steady-cam filming have become the norm in these films now, but I could also do without it.

I recently read 'Never Let Me Go' by Kazuo Ishiguro which makes much better use of the same idea. That really gets to the heart of the matter, without having to invoke futuristic technology or mass exterminations to make the point. This film needed to decide whether it is a study of social and human attitudes, or instead a shoot them up, fugitives on the run chase. I thought the part when they first escaped was quite interesting and had genuinely funny jokes, but that was over too quickly. Then it was back to inept secret agents, unbelievable stunts, explosions and such like. And the easy way to tell the two McGregor's apart would have to have looked at their arms. Doh!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Cloud said:
			
		

> Yes, it was good. Lots of action, stayed with you.  Surprisingly so, really.  God! I'd forgotten about the advertisement thingies.



I thought it was rather boring and after the first five minutes I knew the entire plot and ending. Extremely simplistic in its nature. They could have done better, actually. I think it would have been better if lincoln six echo turned into a giant flesh eatiing monster and devoured everyone. That would have spiced the movie up a bit.


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 1, 2006)

I watched it, enjoyed it, and didn't think another thing about it. Not bad but nothing that sticks to your ribs.


----------



## erratikmind (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah I loved this movie, a lot of people didn't enjoy it, but to me the whole movie was non-stop


----------



## manephelien (Oct 15, 2006)

I enjoyed it as a fun ride, but I think they could've raised the ethics issues of cloning in an even more dystopian way, like The Clonus Horror (1979) did. Like all Michael Bay movies, this one had a few too many explosions to be totally credible.


----------

